# Mobiles Internet: Welcher UMTS  Anbieter ist der  Beste?



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2008)

ich habe schon sehr lange Internet 
aber kein  DSL -> weil das ist für mich unerwünscht wegen dieser Knebel 
Verträge von2 Jahren  und ich weis auch noch nicht, wie lange ich hier noch wohnen bleibe,

und möchte  nun auch mal schneller und günstiger ins Internet,
als derzeit   mit einem 56 K Modem !

Was kann man da empfehlen, 
welchen Anbieter ist gut und günstig ?
"O2 habe ich schon durch, die waren am Telefon sehr 
unhöflich und unfreundlich , als ich einfach nur gefragt hatte ,  " also das kommt nicht in frage für mich.

für mich kommt nur was mit 
"ohne" Vertragsbedingung in Frage , weil ich will ein
freier Bürger bleiben .!

UTMS Prepaid-Internet-Flatrate für meinen PC, 

hat da jemand Erfahrung mit ?


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Dezember 2008)

Ist die Frage ob die normales UMTS reicht oder ob du HSDPA haben willst, denn das bietet nicht jeder an.
Die beste Netzabdeckung und somit Verbindung hast du bei T-Mobile und Vodafone, welche auch beide HSDPA anbieten.


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2008)

ja schön 
aber es gibt T-Mobile, D2, Baue.DE  glaube ich ?
Constar  weiß ich nicht ?   und Sypiuy oder wie die heißen ?
 oder wie die heißen, nur leider finde ich im Internet keine korrekten Infos darüber ?
Preise und Services  , und Geschwindigkeit ?


----------



## uuodan (17. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> ja schön
> aber es gibt T-Mobile, D2, Baue.DE  glaube ich ?
> Constar  weiß ich nicht ?   und Sypiuy oder wie die heißen ?
> oder wie die heißen, nur leider finde ich im Internet keine korrekten Infos darüber ?
> Preise und Services  , und Geschwindigkeit ?



T-Mobile als Vorreiter, v.a mit HSDPA (soon HSUPA), bietet wohl mit Abstand das beste Netz und die verhältnismäßig größte Abdeckung. Allerdings funktioniert UMTS meist nur in stadtnahen Gebieten bzw. in den Städten selbst. Für HSDPA gilt diese sowieso und rigoros. Gerade hier in Bayern muss ich mich mit meinem Laptop oft via GPRS einwählen, da kein UMTS verfügbar ist, sobald ich "aufs Land fahre".

D2 ist sicher nicht schlecht, mein Favorit ist es aber nicht. Dann lieber der rosa, ich meine magenta, Riese. Congstar bietet meines Wissens nach kein UMTS an. Das kann man aber auch nachlesen.

Über Preise und Service findet man DEFINITIV etwas im Netz. Ansonsten hilft ein Anruf bei der Servicehotline und man kann sich entsprechend beraten lassen. Da punktet imho wieder T-Mobile aufgrund der kostenfreien Hotline. T-Punkte gibt es ebenfalls genügend.

Bzgl. Geschwindigkeit: Das Prinzip der Zelle ist dir bekannt oder? Ich meine, du verstehst, wie UMTS funktioniert und wodurch es limitiert wird? Falls nicht, empfehle ich dir den Wiki-Artikel als einstieg und die weiterführenden Links als Zusatzwissen.

*edit: Prepaid = Abzocke, v.a. bei Internetzugängen. Fonic bietet doch für 2,50€ / Tag die Tagesflatrate an. Vielleicht wäre das etwas für dich, auch wenn ich es für Unsinn halte. Freier Bürger hin oder her, ein Vertrag beinhaltet oft bessere Endgeräte und mehr Inklusivleistungen.


----------



## horst--one (17. Dezember 2008)

Nimm Vodafone, ich hab das auch, die haben mir gesagt ich werde ca.2,5-3Mbit haben und ich habe über 4,5mbit downsteam. Das steigert sich auch noch auf ca. 7Mbit.
Auf Vodafone.de kannste nachschauen ob bei dir Boardband verfügbar ist.
Aber nimm am besten nicht den stick sondern die ich glaub surfbox heist das ding.
Die ist auch sehr klein bringt dir aber bessere leistung. 

Und von O2 kann ich dir nur abraten-schlechte Netzabdeckung!
T-mobile ist zu teuer und hat meiner meinung nach nicht die beste netzabdeckung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab Moobicent (ist vodafon), mit der geschwindigkeit bin ich sehr zufrieden! bis zu 350kb down und 100kb up! Nachteil ist das man nur 5GB im momant mit "fullspeed" hat, danach wird man auf GPRS geschwindigkeit gedrosselt.
5GB sind eigentlich reichlich, ist für mich aber trozdem was knap, bin am ende des monats meist trozdem drüber und muss ein paar tage mich mit GPRS rum ärgern -.-

Die software is auch nich so der brüller. Hängt sich des öfteren mal auf -.-

Aber für 30€, wenn man bei sich kein DSL bekommt auf jeden fall eine alternative!


----------



## horst--one (17. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du jetzt einer vertag abschiest wird nichts mehr gedrosselt, is bei mir auch nich


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Dezember 2008)

-.- na toll mein vertrag läuft aber noch 4 monate


----------



## Creedar (17. Dezember 2008)

Hab ebenfalls nen Moobicent Vertrag weil ich auch auf der Suche war nach nem kurzzeitigen Vertrag! 
Allerdings habe ich noch den alten Vertrag, bei mir wird (würde) erst ab 10GB gedrosselt werden! 

Vodafone hat das weitaus bessere UMTS Netz, deshalb bin ich auch zu denen gegangen! 

Der Stick hat die eindeutig besere Empfangsleistung, gegenüber der PCMIA-Karte!

Hab hier auf dem Land nen Downstream von etwa 1000-2000Kb/s.

@Horst
Auf der Homepage ist nichts zu finden das nix gedroselt werden würde!


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Also ich hab Moobicent (ist vodafon), mit der geschwindigkeit bin ich sehr zufrieden! bis zu 350kb down und 100kb up! Nachteil ist das man nur 5GB im momant mit "fullspeed" hat, danach wird man auf GPRS geschwindigkeit gedrosselt.
> 5GB sind eigentlich reichlich, ist für mich aber trozdem was knap, bin am ende des monats meist trozdem drüber und muss ein paar tage mich mit GPRS rum ärgern -.-
> 
> Die software is auch nich so der brüller. Hängt sich des öfteren mal auf -.-
> ...




ich könnte schon DSL bekommen nur lehe ich DSL aus folgeden gründen ab.

Vertrags Knebelung 2 Jahren
Techniker Besuch -> keine Lust und Zeit für so was,
komplette wchsel zu einen anderen DSL Anbieber,
Risiko den kompletten Anschluss zu verlieren oder das 
dieser mehrere Wochen nicht mehr funktioniert, für mich ein Finanzieller SChaden von ca. 1000 € Monatlich.
lange Wartezeit von mehrere Wochen 
und wenn ich die Wohnung wechsele , geht der Zirkis 
von Neuem wieder los .
auch wenn das Mobile Internet teuer ist, hat es zumindest den entscheiden Vorteil, das ich meine 
Analogen Anschluss so belassen kann wie dieser ist und 
im Notfall darüber noch  mal ins Internet kann, so wie ohne Probleme telefoneren ,
falls mal UTMS komplett ausfällt ?


@alle 
tcha leider haben die ganzen Anbieter nur sehr versteckt
diese ganzen Informanten zu ihren UTMS SAchen,
so das es sehr sehr schwer ist, sich richtig vorher zu informieren 
vielleicht machen diese Anbieter das auch mit Absicht so ?


----------



## horst--one (17. Dezember 2008)

Creedar schrieb:


> Der Stick hat die eindeutig besere Empfangsleistung, gegenüber der PCMIA-Karte!
> 
> @Horst
> Auf der Homepage ist nichts zu finden das nix gedroselt werden würde!


 
Hab ich ja gesagt, da wird seit 3Monaten nich mehr gedrosselt 


Die Karte meine ich ja auch garnicht, ich meine die "Easy Box".
Die is ungefähr so groß wie 2 sticks nebeneinander und mit der hatte ich 0,5Mbit mehr. Und einen besseren Boardband empfang


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich könnte schon DSL bekommen nur lehe ich DSL aus folgeden gründen ab.
> 
> Vertrags Knebelung 2 Jahren
> Techniker Besuch -> keine Lust und Zeit für so was,
> ...



dann geh zu Vodafon/moobicent.
Dort kannst du eine vertragslaufzeit von 6monaten wählen, hast alle vorteile von UMTS und die netz abdeckung ist gut!
MoobiCent - mobileDSL flat! Mobiles Internet per HSDPA 29,95?/M - MoobiCent Hier kannst du auch verfügbarkeit überprüfen. Bei zum Beispiel gibts "nur" UMTS und kein HSDPA, ist aber trozdem in etwa so schnell wie DSL 4000...

Das netz ist bei mir übrigens noch nie ausgefallen. Bei wirklich schlechtem wetter flieg ich schon mal ab und an raus, kann mich aber sofort wieder einwählen.
Das einzige was mich wirklich persönlich stört sind das 5GB "volumen", also "nur" 5GB mit fullspeed und die software ist verbesserungs würdig...


----------



## slayerdaniel (17. Dezember 2008)

Alice hat übrigends keine Vertragslaufzeit, sprich jeden Monat kündbar, so als Tipp! 

von moobicent kann ich nur abraten, haben eine schlechte Firmenpolitik, habe mit denen schon Erfahrung.
Habe damals zu Beginn des Angebots mit der Flatrate meinen Vertrag abgeschlossen, diese wurde damals auch als Full Flatrate beworben und trotzdem habe ich nach einiger Zeit eine Drosselung erhalten, das Problem hatten viele, war in Foren unterwegs und habe mich mit den betroffenen ausgetauscht, Moobicent hat sich immer rausgeredet mit Dingen wie, Netzbau von Vodafone...blablabla.
Also gehe bloß nicht zu dieser Abzockfirma! Man hat den Betroffenen damals zum Glück ein Sonderkündigungsrecht angeboten.


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> dann geh zu Vodafon/moobicent.
> Dort kannst du eine vertragslaufzeit von 6monaten wählen, hast alle vorteile von UMTS und die netz abdeckung ist gut!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slayerdaniel (17. Dezember 2008)

dann nimm halt die Alice Flatrate, dort hast du keine vertragslaufzeit!


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2008)

für mich kommt also nur Prepaid UMTS mit Flat   in Frage , nix anderes .


edit: 
ich war eben auf der Seite von Vodofone,  nur mit sehr großer mühe war dort 
was zu finden, alles so was von unübersichtlich und überschaubar  ,
 das man schnell die lust verliert, am ende dann noch ein Link wo man 
prüfen soll, ob UTSM verfügbar ist, dieser führte  auf eine Seite mit Handy Angeboten, 
ich habe das nix gefunden, ein reines Caos und Tarif Preis Wirrwarr, 
so Sachen wie TV.Movies und Video , Musik Emal Mobil  irritieren total,
diese ganzen Zusatz Pakete die ich nicht will und brauche,
das will ich alles garnicht  haben, sondern einfach nur eine Internet Verbindung für meinen PC,
was es am ende kostet ,
darüber habe ich nichts gefunden ? glaube das mit Vodofone ist auch nix ?


----------



## nyso (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe seit nem guten Jahr den Novatel UMTS HSDPA USB Stick von Vodafone und hab die Schnauze gestrichen voll von dem Teil. Angeblich bis zu 7,2Mbit, pah. Das höchste was ich je hatte waren 4Mbit, und zwar genau ein paar Minuten lang. Dann ab und zu mal 3Mbit, sonst höchstens 2Mbit. Und das entspricht etwa DSL 1000-1500. Denn 7,2Mbit mit UMTS sind nicht gleich 7,2Mbit mit DSL Dazu ständig Verbindungsabbrüche, kein Support, keine Hilfe im Vodafone-Shop, also mehr als ernüchternd. Dann ist der USB Stecker seit etwa 3-4 Monaten wackelig! Also auch noch Hardware-Probleme. Ich kann jetzt aber endlich mit Sonderkündigungsrecht aus dem 2-Jahresvertrag raus und hol mir DSL von Vodafone, was bei mir seit 01.12 ENDLICH verfügbar ist"FREU".


----------



## horst--one (18. Dezember 2008)

Der link auf der vodafone seite ist doch ganz leicht zu finden???!!
Klickst du auf Unterwegs Online und an der rechten seite auf den link unter der Karte.

Ich bin zum Vodafone Shop gegangen, und hab mich da beraten lassen. Ich hab mich erstmal richtig dumm angestellt und gewartet was die mir so verkaufen wollten. Erst im 2. wurde ich dann wirklich sehr gut beraten.


----------



## kmf (18. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es eine wirklich supergüstige UMTS Flat ohne Vertragsbindung gibt. Die Anbieter brauchen ja auch so was wie Planungssicherheit. Obwohl Tchibo hatte da vor ein paar Tagen eine 10 gig Volumenflat im Angebot.

Ich hab seit etwa 6 Wochen auch eine mobile Voll-Flatrate von Vodafone. Vertragsbindung 2 Jahre, 34,95 monatlich. Dafür gabs bei Vertragsabschluss neben dem Stick und der Übernahme der Aufschaltgebühr von 49€ ein Notebook von Acer dazu, welches recht gut ausgestattet ist. 

Kannst dich ja mal hier umschauen: eteleon - Angebote für mobiles Internet & Datennutzung


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Dezember 2008)

hmmm, ohne vertrag....

ich weiß das es von T-mobile ein "prepaid" angebot gibt. Das muss man dann wie ein handy aufladen wenn das guthaben verbraucht ist...

Dann hat man aber keine flat, und das ist alles andere als günstig


----------



## amdintel (18. Dezember 2008)

das mit Prepaid hat schon entscheide Vorteile ,
ist zwar teuer, aber man kann jeder Zeit wechseln ,
wenn morgen einer kommt der besser und günstiger ist,
ist man nicht 2 Jahre an einem Vertrag gebunden, 
aus dem man nicht mehr raus kommt, mit diesen Knepel Verträge versuchen die Provider den freihen  Wettbewerb zu unterbinden, 
ich habe seit 1998 Prepaid Handy und habe in den letzten Jahren oft gewechselt  und telefoniere heute für 9.95 Flat oder 9 cent  rund um die uhr in alle Netze  ,
es gibt heute in der Tat Leute die ein Vertrags Handy haben und das 4 FAche bezahlen für die gleiche Leistung als ich . Ich habe den Verdacht das die meisten Provider mit dem Prepaid nur die Kunden anlocken wollen um die an zu einem Vertrag zu überreden , der Beweis ist dieser,
das diese Prepaid Angebote fast oder garnicht zu finden sind und wenn man  da anruft,
 tuen die alle erst ein mal so, als würde es nur so was mit Vertrag 2 Jahre  geben, 
da mir das von Nachteil ist  und ich immer noch nichts habe, wegen irreführender Werbung, 
ich werde das mal weiter beobachten dann geht eine Beschwerde an den Verbraucherschutz raus .


----------



## slayerdaniel (18. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> das mit Prepaid hat schon entscheide Vorteile ,
> ist zwar teuer, aber man kann jeder Zeit wechseln ,
> wenn morgen einer kommt der besser und günstiger ist,
> ist man nicht 2 Jahre an einem Vertrag gebunden,
> ...



Dafür bekomme die Vertragsnehmer alle 2 Jahre ein Handy gesponsort, und ein schlechtes Angebot hatte ich noch nie!


----------



## amdintel (18. Dezember 2008)

wir weichen etwas vom Thema ab, 
aber diese Handys ,  alles im begrenzte Auswahl,
ich lasse mir doch nicht vorgeschrieben welches Modell ich haben möchte oder benutzten will, 
was die Provider dem Kunden aufzwingen, man muss was nehmen , -> Nein Danke. 
also ein Handy kaufe ich mir z..b lieber selber im Geschäft,  da habe ich eine Auswahl von über  60 Handy Modellen  und kann mir das aussuchen was ich möchte,
und bin nicht auf die doch sehr begrenze Auswahl der Handy Provider angewiesen . 
ich kann es mir z.b. auch locker erlauben, wenn es grade das nicht gibt, was mir so 
vor schwebt, warte ich einfach ein 1 /2 Jahr .

Also diese Vertrgs Handy sind reiner Beschiss,
rechen mal nach was ein selber gekauftes kostet 
die Summe / 24 Monate  und dann die Grundgebühr noch abziehen .


----------



## slayerdaniel (18. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> wir weichen etwas vom Thema ab,
> aber diese Handys ,  alles im begrenzte Auswahl,
> ich lasse mir doch nicht vorgeschrieben welches Modell ich haben möchte oder benutzten will,
> was die Provider dem Kunden aufzwingen, man muss was nehmen , -> Nein Danke.
> ...



Ich könnte dich jetzt sicherlich berichtigen. Aber wie du schon sagst schweifen wir sonst zu weit ab!
Ich kann dir bezüglich UMTS mal das Forum von http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/ empfehlen. Dort sind sehr viele unterwegs die von der Thematik einiges verstehen und dich sicher besser beraten können!


----------



## amdintel (19. Dezember 2008)

bei der URL kommt eine Fehlermeldung,

D2 und T.online habe ich heute durch, 
ist zu teuer ca.  5 € wollen die pro Tag, 
das sind für mich ca. 138 € im Monate,  mehr als 
doppelt so teuer, als mein alter Analoger Anschluss,
wenn man jeden Tag  ca. 6 Stunden online sein möchte.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Dezember 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> bei der URL kommt eine Fehlermeldung,


Nimm diesen Link: onlinekosten.de Community
---------


amdintel schrieb:


> D2 und T.online habe ich heute durch,
> ist zu teuer ca.  5 € wollen die pro Tag,


Viel günstiger wirst du auch bei den anderen Anbietern nicht kommen.
Solche Prepaid Geschichten sind in der regel immer sehr teuer und dann auch noch meist mit eingeschränkten Datenvolumen.
Es gibt natürlich auch Angebote ohne eingeschränkten Datenvolumen, aber dann sind die Tarifkosten wieder höher. Hin wie her ist's eine teure Angelegenheit. 
Außer man nimmt UMTS Flats mit Monats-Verträgen... aber das willst du ja nicht.


----------



## rebel4life (20. Dezember 2008)

O² hat einen Studententarif (geht auch bei Schülern oder Azubis), bei dem kostet es glaube ich 20€ im Monat, wenn man kein Student/Azubi/Schüler ist kostet es 25€. Mit den 20€ gehört es glaube ich zu dem billigsten Angebot, das man bekommen kann. Nachträglich sind natürlich die 2 Jahre Mindestlaufzeit, aber da muss man einfach selbst abwägen.


----------



## CrazyBanana (20. Dezember 2008)

Also ich muss schon sagen ,dass ihr in Deutschland 
schon ziehmlich beschissene Anbieter für mobiles Internet habt !!!

Da ist es bei uns in Österreich viel besser


----------



## amdintel (20. Dezember 2008)

ich war heute morgen in mehren Geschäften, keiner wollte so was verkaufen,
es interessiert die Händler auch nicht weiter, das man 
kein Schnelles Internet zu hause  hat und somit den 
eigen PC nicht mit Sicherheits  und Anti Virten Tools Updaten kann !

Deutschland ist eine so Richtige DSL und Internet Services Wüste,  wenn man einfach nur mit dem PC ins Internet will, versuchen die meisten Anbieter einem noch "ungewollte" Zusatz Dienstleistungen aufzudrängen , und diese dann meist auch noch so geschickt versteckt, das es erst bei der 1. Rechnung auffällt ! wenn ich meine Familie hier nicht hätte, hätte ich mich schon lägst ins Ausland abgesetzt . Deutschland geht  T-Offline , der ein oder andere hat, seinen Anschluss komplett verloren wegne dem Wechel zu einem DSL Anbieter, deswegen will ich ja eben nur für den PC Mobile Internet und alles andere so lassen wie es ist , ist man zumindest auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## rebel4life (20. Dezember 2008)

Wegen einem lappischen Internetanschluss auswandern?


----------



## amdintel (20. Dezember 2008)

nö auch noch wegen anderen Gründen


----------



## Friday (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mir zu meinem E+ Vertrag (Kündigungsfrist 3 Monate) eine Zusatzoption Flatrate für 25€/Monat geholt. Ich habe eine Mindestlaufzeit von 6 Monaten und könnte danach täglich kündigen.

Ich habe noch einen Uraltvertrag, so dass ich so komische Laufzeiten habe.

Ich denke, dass ähnliche Konditionen für Zusatzoptionen auch zu Prepaidkarten möglich sind. Ich würde mal beim eigenen Handyprovider nachfrage, was der anbieten kann und will.


----------



## amdintel (10. März 2009)

Es ist wirklich und in der Tat erstaunlich,
das die schlechtesten  und teuersten Verträge  gern in Foren 
gerne empfohlen werden,  
ob das Dummheit  oder Absicht ist, lasse ich  hier mal offen ?
ich zahle ca. 28/42  € im  Monat für ein Prepet Stick ohne Vertrags Bindung , jee nach 
Nutzung, das ist mehr als nur faer . 

das nicht nur hier so , sondern auch in anderen PC Foren,
 wo User nach so was gefragt hatten, 
mittlerweile habe ich ein gutes UMTS Stick mit einer s.g. Tages  Flat,
vor seit zwei Wochen zugelegt und  im Einsatz, es ist billiger als 
mein alter Analoger Zugang und erheblich schnell, so konnte ich endlich mal alle mir noch fehlenden aktuellen Treiber damit schnell . downloaden   .

das Thema hier kann bitte dicht gemacht werden 
"Close "


----------



## rebel4life (10. März 2009)

Dann solltest du dich mal bei blau.de umschauen, da gibt es eine 1-Monatsflatrate für 19,80€ und das Prepaid, für unter 10€ gibt es zwar auch eine, aber die umfasst nur 1GB für den GANZEN Monat, was ich bescheiden finde.


----------



## amdintel (10. März 2009)

kannste uns bitte schön mal verraten , was ich mit .blau.de soll ?
 das ist nur für das Handy und mein Handy hat kein UMTS und ich habe auch ´keine Lust auf ein andes Handy,  und man braucht einen UMTS Stick für den PC, u.a hält ein Handy Accu nicht ewig lange, ich gehe mit meinem PC jeden Tag 10 Stunden online.

bei den meisten Providern, ist das Telefonieren über das* Internet ,UMTS  gesperrt*, 
bei mir nicht, *
ich habe das alles hier (und so war es gedacht), 
 als Ersatz zu DSL und Festnetz , mein Festnetz Anschluss ist so mit nun überflüssig
geworden und den werde ich nun komplett kündigen .    *

PS : und DSL sagen wir mal 4000/6000 ist vorsintflutliche  veraltete Technik , über einen DSl Anschluss kann man kein Fax mit dem PC senden,
bei meinem UMTS Stick, das schaltet einfach um auf das normale Handys Netz und jeder Fax Anschluss ist zu erreichen, die min kostet 9  cent , das ist ok so !


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. März 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich zahle ca. 28/42  € im  Monat für ein Prepet Stick ohne Vertrags Bindung , jee nach
> Nutzung, das ist mehr als nur faer .


Bei welchem Provider?


----------



## amdintel (10. März 2009)

da brauchste nur googlen 
UMTS Stick mit Tages Flat , so habe ich es auch gefunden , die Tipps hier im Thema waren weniger Hilfreich als Google , aber wie schon gesagt,  in anderen Foren werden auch sehr sehr mäßige Tipps gegeben, wenn User nach so was fragen .


----------



## rebel4life (10. März 2009)

> Buchung Daten-Flatrate*	Preis in Euro
> Buchung für 30 Tage über die 1155
> (flexibel zubuchbar und jederzeit abbestellbar)	19,80 €



blau.de - UMTS Datentarif mit Datenpaket von blau.de



> (*) Nutzbar für für innerdeutsche Datenverbindungen per UMTS oder GPRS. Die Nutzung von Voice over IP und Peer-to-Peer-Verbindungen ist ausgeschlossen. Die Option verlängert sich automatisch um weitere 30 Tage, sofern ausreichend Prepaid-Guthaben vorhanden ist.



Sowas schreibt Vodafone bei mir zwar auch, es geht aber trotzdem.


----------



## amdintel (10. März 2009)

Vodafone und Tcom = ist zu teuer ,
5.50 € pro Tag ist abzocke , 
was meiste wohl was das kostet ? 
a 5.50 * 7 * 4 = Monat ?
154

die Sticks taugen auch nichts, weil die keinen Antennen Anschluss haben .


----------



## rebel4life (10. März 2009)

Ich hab auch keinen Stick fürs Internet - das Modul ist in meinem Laptop integriert und ich hab 30 Freitage für das Netz von Vodafone. 

Der Upload ist höher als 125kB/s, was doch schon recht ordentlich ist.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. März 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> da brauchste nur googlen


Ist das so schwer für dich den Provider zu nennen? Oder warum machst du solch ein Geheimnis draus?


----------



## amdintel (10. März 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich hab auch keinen Stick fürs Internet - das Modul ist in meinem Laptop integriert und ich hab 30 Freitage für das Netz von Vodafone.
> 
> Der Upload ist höher als 125kB/s, was doch schon recht ordentlich ist.



wenn man das online bestellt, geben die eine Woche kostenloses serven,
beim kauf im Geschäft 24 Stunden kostenlos , ich finde das alles ok und faer ,
wenn man zu viel Guthaben auf der Karte hat, was man nicht braucht, buchen die 
einen Teil wieder zurück aufs Giro Konto, ich hab mich aber nicht dafür entschieden,
sonder für das manuelle aufladen via Karte .

da habe ich auch eine ganze ecke mehr ,
download habe ich fast das Maximum was möglich ist, ich bin damit z.z. recht zufrieden und so lange die DSL Provider die Kundschaft mit ihren Knebel Verträge nervt,  bleibe ich dabei erst mal dabei , vor allen dingen,   wenn ich mal in Neue Wohnung ziehe, habe ich sofort wieder Internet ohne das ich lange warten muss


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. März 2009)

Habs gefunden...
Laut deinem Bild in diesem Post, ist es Fonic.
2,50 Euro pro Tag sind aber auch nicht gerade wenig. Für Leute die jeden Tag im I-Net sind ist das sicherlich keine Alternative. Und dann wird auch noch ab einer Datennutzung über 1GB auf GPRS gedrosselt - oje.
---------


amdintel schrieb:


> Vodafone und Tcom = ist zu teuer ,
> 5.50 € pro Tag ist abzocke ,
> was meiste wohl was das kostet ?
> a 5.50 * 7 * 4 = Monat ?
> ...


Wo hast du solche Preise bei Vodafon gesehen? Die bieten doch nur Flats an.
Die Sticks von Vodafon und T-com sind außerdem so gut die brauchen keine extra Antenne.


----------



## amdintel (10. März 2009)

das ist auf jedenfall billiger als ein 56 K Modem was mich im Monat 
über 80  € gekostet hatte und man darf dabei nicht vergessen,
was du nicht benutzt bezahlst du auch nicht , wenn du z.b. mal im
Monat bei einem Bekannten mehrere Tage bist und da ins I-Net gehst,
fallen keine Kosten an . Und Freiheit  ist nun mal was Wert, 
wenn morgen  ein besserer und billiger Anbieter kommt, 
bin ich nicht an einen Vertrag gebunden  und kann   sofort einen Neuen  nutzten 
und spare viel Geld zum Bleistift, PS seit 1998 habe ich Handy  Karten. Prepaid 
und habe in den vergangen Jahren schon ein paar mal gewechselt und  viel Geld gespart.


----------



## rebel4life (10. März 2009)

@SpaM_BoT:

5€ für einen Tag, 3€ für 2 Stunden und für eine Stunde 2€.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. März 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> @SpaM_BoT:
> 
> 5€ für einen Tag, 3€ für 2 Stunden und für eine Stunde 2€.


Was möchtest du mir damit sagen?


----------



## rebel4life (10. März 2009)

> Zitat von amdintel Beitrag anzeigen
> Vodafone und Tcom = ist zu teuer ,
> 5.50 € pro Tag ist abzocke ,



Dass die 5,50€ (zumindestens) bei Vodafone nicht stimmen.


----------



## amdintel (11. März 2009)

von der Home Page D2 bekomme ich immer Augen Krebs und die Tarife und Preise für Preped Sachen sind sehr gut versteht, so gut wie nicht auffindbar,  
wahrscheinlich ist das auch Absicht  ?
als ich dort  mal  anrief und auch jetzt ist es mir nicht gelungen,  
im dem Chaos da was zu finden, 
ich hatte  mich da mal  für UMTS  Preped Interessiert und musste
 die  Hotline dann angerufen  , 
weil ich nichts bei Vodafone auf der PAge gefunden hatte  weder Preise noch die AGB,
die  wollten  mir am Telefon gleich einen teuren Vertrag auf schwatzten , so nach dem
Motto, es gibt nichts anderes .
Beispiel noch  http://www.pcwelt.de/start/mobility...dafone_verkaeufer_schob_kunden_vertrag_unter/

und 
sicherlich sind nicht alle Provider schlecht , bloß bei dieser Art von Geschäfts Praktiken,
lasse ich generell die Finger weg und bei einer Preped  Sache geht man im Grunde genommen
kein Risiko ein und ich sage nur dazu mein Fazit: lieber etwas teuer als Risiko  und einer bösen Überraschung danach  !


----------



## amdintel (12. März 2009)

Irgendwie stimmt heute das Verhältnis nicht mehr zwischen Festnetz / Anschluss und Mobil ist u.a. billiger als früher , früher war das genau umgekehrt ,
lt. aussage meines Mobil Anbieters Handy und auch Mobile Internet  sind die Umsatz Zahlen recht gut ,
wenn der Thrend so weiter geht, können die Provider eines Tages  mit ihrem Fest Anschluss einpacken , das will denn keiner mehr haben mit dem Knebel Verträgen und der langen Warte Zeit , mein 1. Stick war schon nach 20 Min frei geschaltet und konnte benutzt werden .


----------



## Ant81 (27. März 2009)

horst--one schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt einer vertag abschiest wird nichts mehr gedrosselt, is bei mir auch nich


Was meinst du mit ,,jetzt" wird nicht mehr gedrosselt? Ich habe vor 3 Monaten mir den K3715 von Vodafone mit Vertrag besorgt. 29,95 € montl., der wird sehr wohl nach 5GB gedrosselt.

wenn ich etwas falsch verstanden habe korrigier mich doch bitte.

Gruss


----------



## amdintel (27. März 2009)

richtig ...
die drosseln alle egal ob Vodafone , Tcom oder O2,
mit Vertrag oder ohne Vertrag , das ist über all im
klein gedruckten schön nachzulesen !


----------

